# Bottle Quotes!



## ConsDigginVids (Nov 9, 2010)

Gentleman i would like for you to post the best antique bottle quotes of all time!!! these may be your personal quotes.....you may begin posting now!!! =)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay,...How about, "Wow, look at this! That sure would've been a nice one"...[]


----------



## div2roty (Nov 9, 2010)

To dig or not to dig, that is the question


----------



## div2roty (Nov 9, 2010)

Ask not what your bottle club can do for you, but what you can do for your bottle club


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2010)

"I am a lifelong collector of bottles and I know nothing about bottles." -me.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2010)

"SUPRE ULTRA RARE HAND FIRE POLISH OPEN PONTIL UNIQUE HISTORIC CURE WHISKY DEMI BLOBTOP ONE OF A KIND L@@K"


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 9, 2010)

"hey look I found another Sawyer's Extract bottle..."


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2010)

".... WELL. DANG IT ALL IF 'AT WERNT A GLISsNIN' A GLASS OUT YOND'R... LESS GO GITTA LOOKSEE...."


----------



## div2roty (Nov 9, 2010)

> ".... WELL. DANG IT ALL IF 'AT WERNT A GLISsNIN' A GLASS OUT YOND'R... LESS GO GITTA LOOKSEE...."


 
 He has slipped back into his NJ language, someone needs to tell him we are using English here.

 You can tell its NJ because the words were taxed so high they had to sell some of their letters.  Also the mob controls the garbage pickup.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2010)

..."The Cyberdigger collection is, by far and away, the greatest, most astounding ammassment of glass that has ever been ammassed!"
 -_anonymous_


----------



## div2roty (Nov 9, 2010)

"The amazing ammassitude of astounding glass ammassed by Cyberdigger is amazing in its ammassment."

 -anonymous's sister


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow! I tried to say that out loud and my bottom lip fell off...[8D]


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks abunch guys... this old weird guy was talkin to me and he said.... "To get em, you gotta dig em"

 i hope he was talkin about bottles lol

 "Its funny, sometimes antique bottles find you" ~ ConsDigginVids


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 9, 2010)

> "To get em, you gotta dig em"


 
 I guess that could work for any number of things... bottles, potatoes, strippers, etc etc...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a quote right out of a story I wrote . . . 


You will be farther ahead if you mark your bottle hunting spot with great finds than if you find a great spot on your head marked while bottle hunting.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 9, 2010)

*' if we hustle, i think we dig this one before that thunderstorm hits" * 






_gary coleman's final resting place_


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 10, 2010)

Yea, though I walk through the valley of broken glass, I shall fear no shards;  For my shoes are on me; Your probe and shovel, they find thee.


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure this one is familiar to all who have stalls & sell bottles :-
"Do people really buy these bottles? "

 Tempted reply ; "No, I just put them out on the table to give them some air!"


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 11, 2010)

"You dig and you dig and it's frustrating as hell and it'll drive you crazy.  That's what makes it fun."


----------



## rockbot (Nov 13, 2010)

"just one shovel full away"


----------



## nhglass (Nov 13, 2010)

The Quest Is The Quest []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2010)

I got two I stand by----->[]


 "Life is like a privy,you don't know what your going to get until the end"

  "Soon, only  the REAL ones will be under ground"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> "hey look I found another Sawyer's Extract bottle..."


 
 LOL AKA rock smasher


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2010)

"I just can't pass up a hole in the ground," he said. From an article JayBeck posted.


----------

